# Consuelo Mack's Interview With A Social Security Expert On PBS



## fmdog44 (Nov 30, 2019)

wealthtrack.com/social-security-the-new-rules-with-benefits-guru-mary-beth-franklin/
I recommend viewing this 26 minute interview with Mary Beth Franklin author of "_Maximizing Your Social Security Retirement Benefits"_ 
It is Wealthtrack Episode #1606 broadcast 08/09/19 in case the link does not work.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 30, 2019)

mary beth is very entertaining . i have seen her a few times


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 2, 2019)

i watched the show yesterday .. she goes in to detail and places most others miss or don't explain well ... she has a nice delivery too when she speaks . well worth watching , highly recommended , a side from the fact consuelo is my favorite financial show .


----------



## Red Cinders (Dec 10, 2019)

Great recommendation.  I saw that show when it first aired but re-watched it today.  It was a good show and well worth the time to see again.  

For some reason, my local PBS is a week behind airing Wealthtrack.  If Consuelo's guest is someone I want to see immediately, I'll stream it on their youtube channel. Usually I'll just watch a week behind on my local PBS, and that doesn't matter because as we know, it is about long-term investing. 

I really like the format of the show and Consuelo is great at questioning and getting to the heart of the matter.  I like how she narrows it down at the end of the program asking for one long-term investment that we all should own.  It makes it easy to see what the guest sees as most important.


----------



## Linda Doc (Dec 14, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> wealthtrack.com/social-security-the-new-rules-with-benefits-guru-mary-beth-franklin/
> I recommend viewing this 26 minute interview with Mary Beth Franklin author of "_Maximizing Your Social Security Retirement Benefits"_
> It is Wealthtrack Episode #1606 broadcast 08/09/19 in case the link does not work.



Thank you for posting - very informative! I'm trying to learn as much as possible before I retire.


----------

